# Red Wings / Stars



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Okay, let the smack talk start!

Wings beat Stars, Stars continue their curse of not winning a Cup because there was a foot in the crease!


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Oh, I can't wait until the Blues get back into the playoffs and I can do some smack talking to you!!!! Go STARS!!!!


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

Personally, I have this feeling that the Stars are going to get trounced.

They beat my Sharks because we made mistakes and they capitalized on those mistakes. They didn't generate a ton of chances on their own, they just played steady and waited for the mistakes and, when the mistakes came, they buried them.

The way the Wings have been playing, I don't see them making the same number of mistakes that the Sharks did. And if the Stars have to generate their own chances, I don't like their chances!

Granted, I only saw the Stars play a handful of games this year - all against the Sharks. Maybe they felt one style of play was best suited against the Sharks and they have the talent to play a different style of hockey against the Wings. I just don't think that's the case from the handful of games I saw.

Wings in 5...

...and onto the Stanley Cup Finals where, if I get my way, they get trounced by Syd the kid and the rest of the Penguins! Unfortunately, I rarely get my way when it comes to the Stanley Cup Playoffs, as demonstrated by another early exit for the Sharks, which means that they probably hoist another cup in hockeytown this year.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

mhayes70 said:


> Oh, I can't wait until the Blues get back into the playoffs and I can do some smack talking to you!!!! Go STARS!!!!


You poor, poor, poor, confused soul. Come aboard the bandwagon now and I promise you won't get teased by anyone. :lol:


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

Sharkie_Fan said:


> Unfortunately, I rarely get my way when it comes to the Stanley Cup Playoffs, as demonstrated by another early exit for the Sharks, which means that they probably hoist another cup in hockeytown this year.


Let's hope your streak stays alive for another month or so!


----------



## Sharkie_Fan (Sep 26, 2006)

tfederov said:


> Let's hope your streak stays alive for another month or so!


After the Wings beat the Stars, then I'll start trying every trick in the book to break my streak of bad luck... Lucky pennies, 4 leaf clovers, voodoo witch doctors.. you name it, I'll try it!


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

Dallas will be seeing stars come Thursday.


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

Damn, wish I could see the Wings play again. 
Haven't been to a game since I saw them play the Jets in Winnipeg. :lol:

It'll be no contest, the South Stars are going down!


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Not a whole lot of people talking smack back, but I'll join in on the Wings side. 

Wings in 5.


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I'm trying to get tickets for game 4.


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

tfederov said:


> I'm trying to get tickets for game 4.


Ahhh.... You want to go and watch the Red Wings loose in person. Good move.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

Go Red Wings!

Ottawa Senators and Dallas Stars, two teams that should be removed from the NHL.


----------



## nerfjames (Sep 21, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Go Red Wings!
> 
> Ottawa Senators and Dallas Stars, two teams that should be removed from the NHL.


Now now... you sound like a bitter Buffalo fan. I just don't know how sports fans in your city even cope with the disappointments handed to you by the city of Dallas over the years....

Stars in 6.


----------



## Steve Mehs (Mar 21, 2002)

There is no disappointment, just pride. No championships, many so close but yet so far aways and some awful seasons, with all of that both teams still continue to draw sellouts on a regular basis and have extremely loyal fans. It’s the heartaches that bring us together. I wouldn’t trade a Super Bowl or a Stanley Cup for the fans we have here. How many other NHL markets have 10,000 people standing outside of the arena watching a sold out game on big screens.


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

Steve Mehs said:


> How many other NHL markets have 10,000 people standing outside of the arena watching a sold out game on big screens.


Most cities don't have that many homeless people.

(kidding)


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

<-------------------- I couldn't resist.  !Devil_lol


----------



## vipersl (Oct 26, 2006)

The Stars have played so well as the underdog this year. After dispatching the Ducks and then the Sharks I feel we have a lot of confidence going into to Detroit. 

Here's my guess that Turco will be playing out of his mind and Morrow will continue his accension into the NHL elite.

Stars in 6.

P.S. I also feel for Buffalo. They are now 0-3 against Dallas teams in Championship games and series. Can't wait for the Cowboys on HBO this year!


----------



## dettxw (Nov 21, 2007)

OK, how 'bout them Wings?


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)




----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

tfederov said:


>


+1


----------



## ohpuckhead (Dec 15, 2007)

Steve Mehs said:


> Go Red Wings!
> 
> Ottawa Senators and Dallas Stars, two teams that should be removed from the NHL.


Why? Then you'll miss out on the satisfaction when you finally win the cup.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

Back in the Summer of '98 I was driving limos in SoCal and I picked up this guy @ a local Hotel and I was checking out his grill in the rear view and I said "you know, you look like someone I have seen on TV recently. Could it have been the Stanley Cup Finals on ESPN? You look like the owner of the Red Wings!" And he replied, much to my delight,"I am the owner of the Redwings!" He said If I was ever in "Hockeytown USA" to look him up and he would float me some tix. I've yet to cash in on his promise, but I better do it soon as he isn't getting any younger. He is very, very humble for all the cashcake he has.

Ilitch is an avid sports fan, and in 1982, he and his wife Marian purchased the struggling Detroit Red Wings professional hockey franchise and turned that team into a Stanley Cup champion. At the time of the purchase, the team was known as the “Dead Wings” and interest in hockey in Detroit was at an all-time low. After winning eight divisional championships, four President’s Trophies (for the season best record among all NHL teams), four Campbell Bowls and three Stanley Cups in 1997, 1998, and 2002, Detroit is now passionately known as “Hockeytown” and is the envy of all cities where hockey is played. The Red Wings are consistently ranked among the most valuable franchises in the NHL and the percent of capacity at its Joe Louis Arena is the highest among all hockey teams.

Prior to the 2004-05 NHL lockout, Forbes Magazine ranked the Red Wings as the fifth most valuable franchise in the NHL despite a $16 million operating loss. For the 2007/08 hockey season, the team won the President's Trophy for the best record in the NHL for the sixth time - the most of any NHL team. They also made the playoffs for 17 consecutive seasons, second only to the Boston Bruins streak of 29 consecutive playoff appearances. 

Turco, Ribeiro, Morrow, Modano, Zubov and the rest of the Stars are no match for The Wings. They've had a good run, but with Stu Barnes going down it is a bad omen for them. 

Look at the Wing's Roster......................Zetterberg, Lidstrom(5-time Norris Trophy Winner behind only the gr8 "Bobby Orr" and Doug Harvey), Chelios, Datsyuk, Drake, Draper, Maltby, Cleary, Holmstrom, Rafalski, Osgood, Hasek, Franzen and the roster goes on & on. Way toooooooooooooooooo deeeeeeeeeeeeeeeep! 

Wings in 5....................looking forward to a Wings Pens Cup! Wings 4-3..................Stanley Cup Champs!!!!


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

texasmoose said:


> Back in the Summer of '98 I was driving limos in SoCal and I picked up this guy @ a local Hotel and I was checking out his grill in the rear view and I said "you know, you look like someone I have seen on TV recently. Could it have been the Stanley Cup Finals on ESPN? You look like the owner of the Red Wings!" And he replied, much to my delight,"I am the owner of the Redwings!" He said If I was ever in "Hockeytown USA" to look him up and he would float me some tix. I've yet to cash in on his promise, but I better do it soon as he isn't getting any younger. He is very, very humble for all the cashcake he has.
> 
> Ilitch is an avid sports fan, and in 1982, he and his wife Marian purchased the struggling Detroit Red Wings professional hockey franchise and turned that team into a Stanley Cup champion. At the time of the purchase, the team was known as the "Dead Wings" and interest in hockey in Detroit was at an all-time low. After winning eight divisional championships, four President's Trophies (for the season best record among all NHL teams), four Campbell Bowls and three Stanley Cups in 1997, 1998, and 2002, Detroit is now passionately known as "Hockeytown" and is the envy of all cities where hockey is played. The Red Wings are consistently ranked among the most valuable franchises in the NHL and the percent of capacity at its Joe Louis Arena is the highest among all hockey teams.
> 
> ...


Wow, someone from Texas that has my back. Very cool.


----------



## spartanstew (Nov 16, 2005)

texasmoose said:


> Back in the Summer of '98 I was driving limos in SoCal and I picked up this guy @ a local Hotel and I was checking out his grill in the rear view and I said "you know, you look like someone I have seen on TV recently. Could it have been the Stanley Cup Finals on ESPN? You look like the owner of the Red Wings!" And he replied, much to my delight,"I am the owner of the Redwings!" He said If I was ever in "Hockeytown USA" to look him up and he would float me some tix. I've yet to cash in on his promise, but I better do it soon as he isn't getting any younger. He is very, very humble for all the cashcake he has.
> 
> Ilitch is an avid sports fan, and in 1982, he and his wife Marian purchased the struggling Detroit Red Wings professional hockey franchise and turned that team into a Stanley Cup champion. At the time of the purchase, the team was known as the "Dead Wings" and interest in hockey in Detroit was at an all-time low. After winning eight divisional championships, four President's Trophies (for the season best record among all NHL teams), four Campbell Bowls and three Stanley Cups in 1997, 1998, and 2002, Detroit is now passionately known as "Hockeytown" and is the envy of all cities where hockey is played. The Red Wings are consistently ranked among the most valuable franchises in the NHL and the percent of capacity at its Joe Louis Arena is the highest among all hockey teams.
> 
> ...


Well, he's not ALL that.

About 5 years ago, there was a huge poll on which sports teams had the best and worst owners.

Best Owner: Detroit Red Wings
Worst Owner: Detroit Tigers

Same guy.

He's also the same guy that promoted all of his kids to VP's in his restaurant business and stepped away to focus more on sports (wings, tigers). The result: His Little Caesars operations went from 5000 stores in 1994 down to just over 1000 stores in 2000. His decisions bankrupted 100's of franchisees. IIRC, there's still several lawsuits going on against him and how he forced franchisees to purchase all their goods from another company that he owned (Blue Line Distributing) at inflated prices (resulting in narrow margins for the franchisees).

As a former restaurant consultant and Michigander, I've met him numerous times. Trust me, he's not that humble either.

That being said, Go Wings.


----------



## texasmoose (May 25, 2007)

tfederov said:


> Wow, someone from Texas that has my back. Very cool.


I'm not a native Texan. My wife & I have only been here just over 2 years now. We're from SoCal. I'm a King's fan and I was glad our Luc Robitaille got a cup with your wings in 2002. Ovechkin just broke his single season record, for goals scored, this year by a left winger.


----------



## MN Sportsfan (May 2, 2008)

I didn't get a chance to see game 1 (I announced a High School Baseball Game) but I heard it was over early. If that's the way the whole series winds up, Stars may only win 1 game this series. I think Wings vs. Pens is looking good.


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

:joy: :joy: :joy: :joy: :joy:


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

I just got back from the game. It was awesome!

GO WINGS!!!!


----------



## SPACEMAKER (Dec 11, 2007)

That arena went silent after Hank scored that short handed goal. That goal was the definition of a dagger.

On to the finals....


----------



## Koz (Sep 16, 2006)

tfederov said:


> I just got back from the game. It was awesome!
> 
> GO WINGS!!!!


That's awesome. Any death threats?:lol:


----------



## tfederov (Nov 18, 2005)

A few. :lol:


----------



## mhayes70 (Mar 21, 2006)

Congrats Tony!!  Good luck in The Stanley Cup Finals.


----------

